# Lüfter dreht sich langsam und nichts tut sich!



## Silver43 (27. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag User! 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Habe nen AMD Athlon II X2 250 AM3 Socket gekriegt so ich hab ihn angesteckt und hab mein PC gestartet mein Board fährt hoch aber Tasta,Monitor aber NICHTS tut sich auser das der Lüfter sich langsam dreht...
Kann es sein dass das Board nicht kompatiebel mit AM3 ist?

GIGABYTE: M61PME-S2 AM2 und 2+ (Was ich nicht verstehe... hab mir die Liste angekuckt und das Board sollte mein neuen Prozessor erkennen!
Hab auch nen 350 Watt Netzteil und 1GB Speicher ink. ne 160 GB Festplatte....
(Derzeitiger Prozessor: 1,8GHz AMD Semprom(tm)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Mfg Silver43


----------

